# How many of you guys hit your dog?



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was playing tug of war with my dog the other day, and he went for the rope when I was pulling it back and he took a nice bite out of my belly, I got so mad and hit him in the rear, and said no bite. (I no it wasn't his fault, I'm reallly tryin to teach him boundaries though) I find myself hitting hiim more and more when he doesn't listen, never hard enough to make him yelp, but hard enough for me to say darn was that too hard...so who else clubs there dog, or do I need dog abuse rehab


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Many will say never hit your dog! However I have popped mine several times when they over step boundaries. I had Snoop jump for the flirt pole once and caught my thumb, I popped him in the head. Karena was actually there to see about taking the dog at the time. 

Beating your dog is wrong, however a slap to such a hard headed breed is sometimes necessary IMO. 

If you are having to correct him to often I would focus on a specific training time and work with him more on these issues so you are not having to hit him.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i am old school when leela does something bad she will get a little spank on the rear but never to the point of me thinking it was too hard, i believe that you should never hit them when your playing and they do sometjing like whqt happend to you, or when training if she gets into the trash or eats my sunglasses or mu kitchen counter, dont get me wrong it does not happen offen at all but it will happen time to time


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Duece will get a good pop on the rear ... or a face grab if he's not listening or just plain out of control ... beating is one thing ... but a quick snap just to get their attention or stop I have no problem with...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Spare the rod, spoil the pit. 
It's not very often. but once in a while my get wacked good in the hindquarters!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

a light pop on the nose stops puppy biting quickly. and a rare smack on the hindquarters for severe infractions like picking something random up off the floor to chew up (a Nytro thing...). our dogs are raised like our kids. if you spank your kids everytime they do the slightest thing wrong the spank looses its meaning.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Just call it a whhhhaaaack and it suddenly dont seem so bad.

I never abused a dog but they do need a good grab and sometimes a good pinning to the ground to show your on the top of the ladder. I give Crash a gentle whack when he is getting out of hands with the kids on unprovoked terms, just enough to get his attention and me to give him a stern NO. That usually gets the point across.

Once or twice when he was out of hand I had to pin him for a few seconds just till he pouted then I let go and he calmed down immediately.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ive given rudi a couple good "spankins" okay it wasnt really a spanking or anything, but i felt bad afterwards. she just looked at me and was like... you arent scary. but.. rudi has gotten a little smack once in awhile. 
she knows the tone in my voice though.

while playing, sometimes rudi will catch me a little bit cuz shes crazy for the toy, and i talk stern with her but don't give her a little swat or anything.
belle is very soft, if you even talk angry at her she flops to her back, so belle gets not too much. lol


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Duece will get a good pop on the rear ... or a face grab if he's not listening or just plain out of control ... beating is one thing ... but a quick snap just to get their attention or stop I have no problem with...


This is what I do! I think jada hates me grabbing her face more then anything!! After she gets in trouble she puts her head down and looks like she is about to cry....then I feel bad LOL


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

illl do a qiuik pop on the nose when kilo messes up to the point to make me pop her but i agree u shouldt beat yer daog but a good snap to get them in line is ok


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've given Helena what my friends would refer to as a "love pat" lol! And when she gets that she gets these eyes that would make anyone call animal control on me for abuse! LOL

Generally a good NO or OUT with a finger point does it. 

Her daddy got her butt a "few times" but that led to mommy getting on daddys butt BIG TIME!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

I am guilty as charged, but it really is more of an "attention getter". Like when I say sit and Rocky or Lefty doesn't comply the first time, just a little tap on the rear or shake the jaws. Honestly I really can't say that I "hit" them, because sometimes I will just touch their rear with my shoe or toe when they are being hard headed. I try to NEVER touch them at all if I am angry. Like Lefty is a "puller" when on a regular collar (he knows heel, but is stubborn), I have "popped" his rear once or twice with the loose end of the leash. I don't see that it is much different from using a prong collar as reinforcement, but I don't train dogs for a living either, so I am probably wrong.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found myself getting SOOOO frustrated with Helena the other day. I was trying to make a video to upload of her doing some tricks. And she just kept making me look like an idiot when the camera was rolling! lol She either wouldn't shake or she would shake and then turn to bite her butt! lol I started to get so frustrated with her that I just wanted to shake her! lol But I just laughed and called her a goof and gave her a break.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

somtimes bam likes to pin angel and roll her around, not hurting her, but she doesnt like it and somtimes it leaves small bald spots on her neck, so yes, i will put a toe or two into his side somtimes so he will get the idea.

thats the thing about this breed, they could jump off a cliff and probably walk away(exageration)


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I have grabbed her by the scruff once and gave her a bit of a smack, she learn't nothing from it so I don't bother anymore, it's as if she feels no pain.
My voice is enough to make Jaz cower and shake in the corner when she's done something naughty, i don't need to do anything else.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

My dogs like my human children have got a spanking here and there lol! Cheno maybe three or four worse one for him, eating a whole pizza and then just looking at me like "What? They didn't have pineapples?" yeah he got a good one lol!

Caira she use to run off as a baby, so one day she got loose and ran me for a good 2 hours, it was raining, I fell twice, stepped and dog poo, and was late to my own kids birthday party lol! Worst thing about it, when I finally caught her, I went to hit her slipped again and dropped the leash off she went! At this point I could only laugh or cry, I sat there laughing and here comes Caira licking me in the face, as if to say that was fun! Now she is one of my best on recall but the puppy days were crazy!

Cochise gets more verbally abused and knows every curse word as well as any command, I encourage his drive so he rarely gets tapped but he gets cussed out on the regular, cussed like a full grown man! You know it's bad when your 3 year old daughter gives him a command and it's

"Sit Yo monkey A#* Down! 

Talk about embarassing.

Good thread!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

China I dont have to correct she is perfect (not to toot any horns or whatever, im really lucky for her) I speak to her like a human so she knows what im talkin about when I say go lay over there and quit your da*n begging she'll sulk somewhere but other then that the only time I ever "popped" her was coming home and she made it snow in my house, she eat the couch all the way from top to bottom and you could see springs and floor that couch was less then 4mths old lol...

Now Meeko on the other hand.... *coughs*


I dont believe in beating anything but my dogs gets the same treatment as my kids when I say no I mean no and its for your own good if that the NO doesnt work then a pop is coming there way.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I stone cold stun my dogs when they act up









lol jk


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

hmlykins said:


> This is what I do! I think jada hates me grabbing her face more then anything!! After she gets in trouble she puts her head down and looks like she is about to cry....then I feel bad LOL


Lol @ feeling bad 
I don't feel bad at all ... I guess because I'm stern with my children and even tho their older now 21,17,14 I let them know they are never to old to get their *** whipped if they get out of line ...
Duece hates the face grab but it gets his attention ... the rear pop he walks off I think its the whole looking into his eyes things and he sees O damn shes crazy loll ...
O and I have bitten him when he nipped me and he looked totally confused about that one ..now he knows Im crazy hahahaha



> BullyTheKid My dogs like my human children have got a spanking here
> 
> Cochise gets more verbally abused and knows every curse word as well as any command, I encourage his drive so he rarely gets tapped but he gets cussed out on the regular, cussed like a full grown man! You know it's bad when your 3 year old daughter gives him a command and it's
> 
> ...


Loll .... O YES the curse words ... Duece knows wtf loll and will go sit in his corner when he hears it .... like when I caught him on top of my grooming table trying to get his squeekie ball off my shelf last night ... I swear these dogs are to darn smart for their own good

Long as the popping is not done in total frustration ... I see it like the top dog putting them in their place with a quick snap if the growl warning doesnt work
our NO = growl warning
our pop/face grab = quick snap/nip ..... JMO

Happy gobble gobble all ...


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yelling at my kids is enough (they listen for the most part , I wish yelling or raising my voice had the same affect on Patch he's like my unruly a.d.d child so he really needs the :hammer: once in awhile, but I still feel bad, patch is a known  for brains, poor little 50lb'er doesn't know any better :cheers:


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Czar said:


> I stone cold stun my dogs when they act up
> lol jk


:rofl:

Sweet chin music............that'll teach them!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol don't feel alone ... Duece is my worst one yet , he will test me all day everyday , I'm either getting to old or was spoiled with my last guys they were so on point it amazed me especially my Biggie that dog just knew hand signals , tones, everything , even pooped on cue ... butttttttttt boyyyyy Duece everything is a challenge he knows the words knows the cues knows what not to touch but he will always test you first ... he needs a job lol

He and Patch can both go to that special school on the yellow bus with helmets on ~! lol


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I try to do the caesar milan side poke most of the time but there are plenty of occasions when mine isn't listening and testing boundaries that I use a spank to a meaty part of him not hard enough to mess with the hips. I do the same to my kid. Never out of how "I" am "feeling" but only as a tool.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I will admit Snoop is hard head he will get a pop on the butt or nose when he isnt lsitening. Usually its when you has been let out of the crate and wants to run on his leash. He does still need some serious training. Now that he is healed from his neuter I get to work with him more.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am also one to give a smack to the rear or face grab, and an occasional nose smack! That always seems to get her attention if the stern voice doesn't work. I don't think it's abusing your dog unless you take it toooo far, in which that case you should try something else or just not own a dog lol.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pike has gotten maybe 1 or 2 serious spankings. when he was a puppy, 2-4 months old im not sure, i gave him a peice of porkchop for the first time. he went bizzerk, he went fool, started sniffing around out of control and i was like dayum, he really likes that, so i went to give him another peice and he jumped and bit me on my right forearm. instictivly i jabbed him with my left arm. im not going to lie, it was a hard hit, i felt bad, he ran off yelping, but has yet to do that again  maybe i knocked the marbles into place. but i have kids and they give him food and he has yet to snip at them/me since. every once and a while i'll have to do the pop on the nose/hind to chill him out, but mostly its just my tone of voice that gets him to stop whatever he KNOWS hes not supposed to do. happy turkey day.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont hit any dogs, I only hit cats!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are resorting to things like that and frequently, I'd say your frustration level and anger are taking over and you need to get a trainer to help you learn to properly deal with and correct the behaviors. Please don't be insulted, that isn't a dig. Almost everyone needs a little help with things here and there.

Another option is just rethinking the way you are doing the training and how the fix the behaviors that are so frustration to you. Sometimes you need to just take a step back. 
For example:
Get to work on your BASIC obedience lessons.
If you don't use it already, try out NILIF.

IMO Dogs do not understand hitting. They may learn to fear you but will never truly respect you if that is going on...

I do understand how hard headed these dogs are obviously I'm an owner too, but I don't see that as a proper correction option.

Another option...
Keeping a short tab lead and collar on a dog to correct as needed is a much better choice. 

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

O.K. Here are a few things to think about.

"If it hurts your hand it is too hard"...you are just using agression relief tactics.
My hit/spank at 105 pounds is much different than Barry Bonds' hit/spank.

As Patch stated...dogs realy do not understand our aggressive discipline. They understand the tone in our voice, posture in our bodies and abruptness in our movement. They ONLY understand this as "I have done something wrong", not that they gather the importance of the human discipline. 

Obedience training does not stop when you leave the trainer, nor when you 'think' your dog is obedient. This is a huge misunderstanding when it comes to any animal behavior.

- Sara


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Right on Tablerock!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

that's like saying dogs dont remember things after 5 seconds right ?


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

i smack the booty


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i have smacked them but if it gets real bad i'll alpha roll the s#!t out of one ,,, if you dont know how dont try it . you could get hurt or over do it


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> If you are resorting to things like that and frequently, I'd say your frustration level and anger are taking over and you need to get a trainer to help you learn to properly deal with and correct the behaviors. Please don't be insulted, that isn't a dig. Almost everyone needs a little help with things here and there.


I hate to say this but I have definitly hit Patch out of fustration for him and myself, I need to stop smacking him he's scared of me and stops at the moment but he has no idea why I do it, from the countless times he jumps on the kitchen table to jumping and grabing stuff off the kitchen counter to stealing my kids toys, every time I yell at him and give him a smack he still looks at me, gets scared, and gives the impression of why the heck did you do that. He's a challenge


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

A slap on the head or the butt is okay in my book. I never repeatedly slap them but a good whack when they are doing something terribly wrong..such as stealing food (head bop) or digging in the garbage(butt).


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

texpitbull2 said:


> i'll alpha roll the s#!t out of one


Honestly, that has got to be the most effect in terms of what the dog will understand as a correction. usually how ever this will only work with a dog getting a bit wild while ruff housing or pups that are a bit to nippy and wanna just wrestle when its not such a good time to wrestle.

Thats what I was referring to when I said " pin ".

Roll his a$$ over and pin him down on his side by some extra skin on the neck making sure to keep pressure towards his head so he cant turn and snap.

IMO, pulling the face aint that good and could hurt the dog and bring out more anger. I had a German Shepard a long time ago my mom and I rescued from a SPCA. It got a bit to out of hand with my mom. This happened quite often and some jack a$$ told her to pull on his ears and yell no! Claimed to be a trainer. All this did was hurt the dog and make it mad enough to tear into her and injure itself while doing so. My mom got 13 stitches and well,... lets say the dog went to a happy place due to the circumstances. To this day it pisses me off cause back then it was common practice to put a dog down if it caused that kind of harm on its owner but it clearly was not the dogs fault and I was only about 16 at the time.

Grabbing is one thing but those of you pulling on your dogs face do so with caution,.. IMO! You are also putting yourself in a dangerous position if the dog where to turn. One where the dog can easily grab you and draw a good amount of blood.


----------



## suncity red coats (Jun 8, 2009)

its never good to "hit" a pitbull. a real pitbull wont be dominated but teach him to be submissive. just give him a flick on the nose then settle him down.
and never forget to reward a dog whens hes done good.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

redog said:


> I dont hit any dogs, I only hit cats!


:rofl:Best line of the day!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a difference when it comes between flat out beating the $**T out of your dog and teaching him a lesson. A spat every now and then or an alpha roll when needed is not dog abuse in my opinion. A LOT of dog lovers think that hitting a dog is plain wrong. To me it's my dog and I'm gonna teach it to obey like it should however I see fit. Now I'm not saying I just go out and beat the crap out of the thing whenever I feel like it NO!!!! If it acts right all is good. If it acts unacceptably then a tap with the leash or my foot or hand whatever is needed. I'm sure ya'll have done that before when needed. So punishing your dog for what it did wrong is one thing not to worry about in my opinion. Abusing the dog is another that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sweet chin music............that'll teach them!


I think a D.D.T followed by a figure 4 leg lock would be far more effective :roll:


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> I think a D.D.T followed by a figure 4 leg lock would be far more effective :roll:


That should definitely make him be submissive......LOL:rofl:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

in all seriousness, I dont find it nesecary to hit my dogs. I have six and I use the confident leader aproach. usually a snap of a finger or a hand clap lets them know Im serious. All dogs and owners are different though. whatever works for you is fine, as long as you dont hurt your animal


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

redog said:


> in all seriousness, I dont find it nesecary to hit my dogs. I have six and I use the confident leader aproach. usually a snap of a finger or a hand clap lets them know Im serious. All dogs and owners are different though. whatever works for you is fine, as long as you dont hurt your animal


Finger snap, hand clap, I wish I had it like that...............but about posts on alpha rolls that is a ridiclous training method and pointless.........


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Some may think popping them or face grabbing is pointless so can an alpha roll really be critized?... to each his own

What works for one may not work for another long as your not injuring your guy...
I also don't by that they don't remember logic but hey thats just me ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

alpha roll is a bluff... but it works the first few times. What I used it for was to get Chino used to me holding him with his tummy exposed, in case he was acting up at the vet, I could put him in that "submissive" position, but it doesnt really work beyond establishing your role, one time. after that it just pisses the dog off

i have popped chino in the butt, but done it with a verbal reprimand like "NO" when the "NO" didn't work on its own. It's not often, its not out of frustration, but i sometimes feel like he has selective hearing because he hears a command, and acknowledge it but not do it. He's been popped MAYBE 4 times in his life. 

I think a lot of people take their dogs to the trainer and BAM theyre supposed to be trained. Well they don't have your trash can, or the food in your pantry, or your other dogs, your shoes, etc at the training facility. You have to take the methods that work for you and your dog and apply them consistently. A dog learns from repetition so continuing training is vital to a good relationship. A dog will be happier in the long run when they are extremely obedient because you'll spend more time saying "good dog" then "NO!" JMO


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

:goodpost:

Again, continued obedience training will help. No dog is ever 'cured' of bad behavior when taken to a class and then brought back home.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tablerock said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Again, continued obedience training will help. No dog is ever 'cured' of bad behavior when taken to a class and then brought back home.


LOL CURED... that would be something...

So how long do you think itd take to cure my dog? 6 weeks? 8 weeks? LMAO


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

patch cured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha, there is no cure for this dude, treatment is even goin to be trivial at best, but i still love that  head


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

redog said:


> I dont hit any dogs, I only hit cats!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Some may think popping them or face grabbing is pointless so can an alpha roll really be critized?... to each his own
> 
> What works for one may not work for another long as your not injuring your guy...
> *I also don't by that they don't remember logic but hey thats just me *...


i dont either that's the point.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't have to hit my dogs on the norm. As a puppy learning all sorts of new things, I have had to yell ouch and pop the pup with my finger on his nose to stop nippy behavior over food. They were taught to sit before eating, so now the adult dogs only get treats when sitting pretty.
My Mikey used to give me hell stealing remotes, cigarettes, camaras, and cell phones. He got butt popped more than once.
As the dogs get older, a stern NO and a finger pointed right at them with a glare will send mine right into their crate for whatever indescretion has occured.
My Havanna is a cat killer wannabe and has been popped for snapping at a kittens little head but after a few weeks, she settles down and never tries it again. I have never grabbed at anyones face. I really do not think that is very safe. An obnoxious dog could easily bite, as they relate to being bitten on the face. I wouldn't blame him I would blame myself for that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I don't face grab for the simple reason that if you strike or pinch the dogs face hard enough it's almost telling him that the face is ok to touch(and i dont mean petting)... JMO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I nose swat every now and then..... when I can catch em'. LMAO, seriously, my voice is usually enough to make em piss. Works on my kid too, she nervously walks backward and says sorry while holding back the tears. I acquired this voice while mocking my friends dad, never thought it would come in handy.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

A stern voice, a loud noise like a finger snap or clap or a touch (firm but not a strike) are the main methods used in my house. As babies they got the single finger pop to the nose occasionally. We do roll in my house and have always found it effective; however, we do not roll them for just any transgression, only when they are getting too rough. I have on occasion done the face grab but more to make them look at me when they were not focusing than as a general correction. Mommy voice rules my house, though! LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

BullyTheKid said:


> Cochise gets more verbally abused and knows every curse word as well as any command, I encourage his drive so he rarely gets tapped but he gets cussed out on the regular, cussed like a full grown man! You know it's bad when your 3 year old daughter gives him a command and it's
> 
> "Sit Yo monkey A#* Down!
> 
> ...


My daughter calls Zenith stupid b****. Thankfully she hasn't done that in public. Although she did call me it once. I told her to pick up her toys and she went around picking them up saying it over and over. I just told her to go sit in time out and I don't get no back talk anymore.

I smack Zenith if she starts getting rambunctious and doesn't stop when I tell her and starts trompeling my baby. It only calms her down a notch but Vincent doesn't get smooshed that way.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> "Sit Yo monkey A#* Down!
> 
> Talk about embarassing.
> 
> Good thread!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: There would be no way I could hold a straight face if I heard that. Hahaha The mental image of a kid with hands on hip saying that to a dog. LMAO!!!!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm glad I read this thread as I have picked up some good little tips from you guys.

I still shout at her if naughty, but I have since tried a loud clap when her attention is elsewhere and it always gets her attention back at me.

Thanks.


----------

